# your biggest turn-offs



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Anything that resembles this:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

A shitty personality. I don't care if you look like Zeus, if you can't hold a decent conversation, I'm out.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Abstruse said:


> Anything that resembles this:


Omg why did you make me watch that? :crying: Yes, I'm blaming you...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Abstruse said:


> Anything that resembles this:


I'm rather surprised that there are actually people in the real world who are like that. Ugh...humanity..why...


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

airotciV said:


> Omg why did you make me watch that? :crying: Yes, I'm blaming you...


You now feel a little smarter. You're welcome.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Abstruse said:


> You now feel a little smarter. You're welcome.


It came at such a high cost though.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

I may not be that messy, but I'm an INFP 9w1, so I'm a little cluttered and I can repress their clutter. It does not bother me, I'm fine   (plus, I'm too much of a whore to care )


Turn-offs:
- Someone you really goes against my values
- Someone who seems very judgemental (although see values )
- Someone who I can not emotionally connect with and/or emotionally trust/relax with (cause that is more awkward  ... although I think I can bond with and relax with most people, but for some people it takes more time for me to feel that way than with others)
- Having a penis [sorry for the double standard meeples ... but my sexuality is not really okay with that (although I have never been with someone whose sex was intersex, so maybe I would be okay with and enjoy some things) ... also my fetish, or at least deepest sexual desire, wants me to do a woman's (well biological sex is female, I don't think I have a gender preference .... also the woman that I am with) every sexual desires, so I'm not sure being with a penis owner would be as sexy for me]


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I'm rather surprised that there are actually people in the real world who are like that. Ugh...humanity..why...


and like 80% of the video is her tits, hair and finger nails. 

Done. Game over. I quit


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Abstruse said:


> Anything that resembles this:


haha, holy fuck.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Cussing.
When she sucks at art or cant sing.
When she cant cook.
Kids that are not mine.
Selfishness.
When she uses sex appeal as a tool.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

Men who:
- are stupid
- are obese (I don't really care about some extra pounds, but being obese really turns me off)
- are short
- wear ugly clothes (from my point of view)
- are way *too* emotional
- shave the hair from their chest and legs!
- there might be other reasons, too, but I can't remember them now.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

-Cocaine: I'm not a big fan of drugs at all outside of moderate alcohol or marijuana use, in fact I think either of those can be obnoxious past a certain point, but I can think of little more disgusting than cocaine, it makes men douchey, obnoxious, AND flaccid. Yeah sure nothing is hotter than erectile dysfunction in your twenties and thirties douchebag. Sorry, it's just so douchey.

Acting like your penis is a prize: it's not a vagina, you aren't a girl, threatening to withhold sex in the middle of an argument will be met with laughter. There's just no way to tolerate a man who thinks he's got it like that. It's not ok, under any circumstance. 

Obesity: a few extra pounds carried well on a reasonably active person is one thing, but I agree with the person who said it makes people look like babies. Or even can make men look effeminate in a bad way, like moobs, or in some cases they have wide hips and actually look hippy. Sorry, but no, never. If your stomach is large enough to swallow up your penis, that's nasty, I don't want to deal with that on any level, including the level of laziness which frequently accompanies it.

Helplessness: I don't mind being a help mate or a partner and taking care of business or paying for lunch, but I could never be a sugar momma. Helplessness is a huge turn off for me, as is submissive behavior past a certain point. It's human to ask for help, it's sweet to grovel a bit, it's obnoxious to act like a dependent teenager. 

Blatantly sexist patterns: I can over look a certain amount of deeply ingrained unintentional sexist behavior, but when it reaches certain heights, I'll just super glue your balls to the kitchen floor, it makes me super angry, I will not tolerate it.

Poor hygeine: I don't think any explanation should be needed for this


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

sockratees said:


> when i used to browse dating profiles, this would be the biggest immediate turnoffs. it would be unbearable for me to ever live in such a pigsty, or even date someone who did.


How can people live in such a junkyard?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Turn-offs:

-Rude
-Irresponsible (not cleaning up after making a mess, throwing money around, etc)
-Overweight
-Trying to boss me around
-Workaholics (I really want to play games, go swimming, etc. So someone who says no to everything I suggest because of a job is not very fun to be with)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

If I wanted a teenager, I would have given birth to one; not a boyfriend that is too dependent upon me for everything. Even I have my moments where I can't afford to buy food in the restaurant. Please understand that I need to save some money.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

A big ass list of things you don't want in a partner and an entitled attitude, honestly. 

At least in online dating those are really the only things that are immediate disqualifiers. 

Except if they are fucking hideous. That's a big no-no too.


----------



## ahem (Apr 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> haha, holy fuck.


omfg like, you know...it's cray cray!!

You just made my day! My eyes and ears are bleeding now.

But seriously, do dogs have brains? ROFL


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

ahem said:


> But seriously, do dogs have brains? ROFL





> They only walk because we tell them to...


----------



## ahem (Apr 21, 2015)

airotciV said:


>


What an idiot...are people really _that_ stupid??? :tongue:


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Fake/practiced smiles and people who can just drop into photo ready faces whenever a camera makes an appearance put me off for reasons I don't quite understand.


----------



## ahem (Apr 21, 2015)

For me it's stupidity, pretentiousness and well, any idiot who can't comprehend "piss off" 

Oh, oh, also people who take selfies and people who hash tag everything #idiots

People who speak just to hear their own voices and people who look at their reflection when passing a window. WTF!!!


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

ahem said:


> People who speak just to hear their own voices and people who look at their reflection when passing a window. WTF!!!


I look at my reflection only to check if I look stupid or my skirt isn't blowing up on tucked into anywhere lol

Nothing turns me off than "lad" behaviour.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

I've looked at my reflection to see if I forgot to brush my hair.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

I look at my reflection to make sure I still have one!

(Skyrim told me I caught vampirism, but I can still see my reflection!! And here I thought I had a vampire STD :'( )


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

My biggest turn off is when a woman I am attracted to is not attracted to me. I could care less why.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

- stupidity as in "I'm fine not knowing/ I don't want to waste time with knowledge"
- predictable guys
- racist closed-minded guys
- clinginess
- guys with very very little listening skills


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I know, OP, I find mirror shots abhorrent, too.



series0 said:


> I could care less why.


I have to admit that this is also one of my turn-offs. I wonder if this is a generational thing because my mother says it this way, too.



TelepathicGoose said:


> I'm rather surprised that there are actually people in the real world who are like that. Ugh...humanity..why...


There might be, but she's not (necessarily) one of them. She's a mega troll. And is trolling in that video. As well as in most of her most-viewed videos.

Like this one:


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

Threatening to withhold sex = automatic boot


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

Major mood swings - if I wanted to go out with a hormonal 13 year old female, I would. 
Over dependant - I didn't want to adopt a child, therefore don't act like one.
Bad breath - gagg.
Bad manners.
Excessive swearing - I swear but not to the point that others do... swearing in conversation, fine. Swearing at people, not cool.
Insecure 
Long nails... this bothers me probably more than it should.
Jelous for no reason
No sense of humor
Indecisive
Constant texting.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

Never swears - makes me flaccid


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Needing constant validation
Manipulating
Self-absorbed
Spitefulness
Disrespectful/underhandedness 
Judgmental/shaming
Unavailable/unapologetic


----------



## ForHonorAndGlory (May 5, 2015)

- Drug/alcohol/food addiction
- Excessive body weight (generally the thinner, the better, to a certain point)
- Someone who expects me to change my general life outline drastically to suit their needs
- Any abusive behavior whatsoever (of course)
- Inability to tolerate my philosophies, whether the person is atheist or religious
- Poor listening/communication ability
- Bad-looking face
- Lack of imagination and/or determination

That's about it.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

emberfly said:


> There might be, but she's not (necessarily) one of them. She's a mega troll. And is trolling in that video. As well as in most of her most-viewed videos.


Ah, I see. I am happy to know that she was just a troll, thankfully.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

the worst is stupid bitchy women.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

sockratees said:


>


I think I will sware off used panties for the rest of my life. :shocked:


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

sockratees said:


> when i used to browse dating profiles, this would be the biggest immediate turnoff. it would be unbearable for me to ever live in such a pigsty, or even date someone who did.


Oh God my room now feels pristine  .



Ninjaws said:


> How can people live in such a junkyard?


Probably severe depression.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Girls that are too cute. I like em' feisty, I like them to be intellectually engaging, not just an idiot who paints on her face in the morning and swoons over Disney movies.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

...


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

EDLC said:


> -Irrational
> -Emotionally unstable
> -Inconsistent
> -Victim mentality


this is what the dating scene is like in the 40+ age group
wish i was joking but i am not


----------



## ahem (Apr 21, 2015)

ahem said:


> For me it's stupidity, pretentiousness and well, any idiot who can't comprehend "piss off"
> 
> Oh, oh, also people who take selfies and people who hash tag everything #idiots
> 
> People who speak just to hear their own voices and people who look at their reflection when passing a window. WTF!!!


Rephrase: people who constantly look at their reflection every fucking time they pass a window  not people who check to see if their skirt is tucked in to their knickers or people that check if they've brushed their hair, or if they still _have_ a reflection :tongue:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Seriously. That shit is so cringe.


It gets even weirder when you find out they have a girlfriend/wife


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

Humility


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> When I go all Ti, but then I realize the person is Te because their response is the most simple, boring, and unintuitive response to everything I was just questioning.
> 
> Seriously it's like Te doesn't believe in thinking about things. The moment I start is the moment they know their answer to all my questions, which hasn't fucking changed from before.
> 
> Basically a really bad teacher. One who never realizes there are more than one way of looking at things.


I can say from personal experience most of the time the other person's Te has already figured out what youre going to say while youre trying to formulate an all encompassing and polite statement/question. In the few INTJ(me) - ISFJ conversations Ive had, Ive always known what their point is half way into a sentence. Thats probably why the other side seems boring or simple, they probably are bored.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Double Standards
Lack of Honor
Lack of Regard

Arrogance or Low Self Esteem extremes

Extremes of Simplemindedness or Pretentiousness


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Triple Standards They are so confusing.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Lexicon Devil said:


> Triple Standards They are so confusing.


_Triple _standards? How would you describe those?


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

Smoking
Drugs
Alcohol
Bad breath
Bad smell
General lack of hygiene (I once had a crush on a girl, but stopped immediately after she told me she showered only twice a week)
Say anything racist except if it's a joke (I often throw racist jokes, but I have the politeness of asking if it bothers before saying anything.)
Homophobia (DAMN.)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jealousy 
Neediness 
Possessiveness 
Annoyance 
Over display of emotions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Shame Spiral said:


> _Triple _standards? How would you describe those?


It actually exists. :laughing:

Urban Dictionary: triple standard


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

Sexism, racism, homophobia
Dishonesty
Arrogance
People who don't like animals
People who are too demanding
People who won't respect your personal space


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

Arrogance. 

Obnoxiousness.

Inauthenticity.

Lack of depth.

Low self-esteem.

Overly emotional men.

And lastly….

VIDEO GAMES.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Faerie Fragments That Shine said:


> Arrogance.
> 
> Obnoxiousness.
> 
> ...


At least I don't play video games. :happy:


----------



## solitairenoir (Jun 24, 2015)

- The biggest turn off for me is probably narcissism and arrogance, which I find results in a guy refusing to put me in his list of priorities period. As soon as I realize a guy has no intention of prioritizing me and our relationship, I'm out.
- I also can't stand guys that are really passive, and angry in a resentful "the world is out to get me" kind of way. They refuse to take any responsibility for their mistakes and blame them on everything and anything else. They also seem to hate anyone who manages to achieve any kind of success and they dismiss it as mere "luck." They try to manipulate me into morphing into a kind of pity chorus, which I refuse to turn into.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

My biggest turn-offs are alcoholism and crack addiction, along with bad teeth and an unclean mouth (they don't have to be shining white, but healthy), haircuts every other week (this is why men bald early, and actually, I prefer long hair on men), and an arrogant "I get what I want with my eyes closed" attitude. Men who are unable to look me in the eyes when they talk to me are as important as dog shit to me. Make me want your attention, dammit...stop being a fool who sees every woman as exactly the same as the one before. I'm not into men who prefer butt sex, either. It's just not happening.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Men who don't understand the concept of "the puzzle pieces fit" and are demanding to the point of making me want to barf, which usually occurs speaking to men met from the digital world.


----------



## The Antique Beast (Nov 11, 2012)

- Clingy/needy people.
- Pretentious people.
- Overly-sensitive people.
- People who can't think for themselves.
- Shyness.

I'm sure that I'm missing a few things, but I feel this covers the basics.


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

-A false sense of entitlement 
-Aggression
-An incompatible sense of humor (I don't like low humor, fart jokes, racist jokes, etc) 
-Being too needy (I have a life and I don't want to devote all my time to a romantic entanglement)
-Having over-reactions 

Especially combinations of these things- like men who have a false sense of entitlement, and the second they don't get what they want have a huge over-reaction and get upset/hurt/angry. 

ugh


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

1. Too serious/boring

2. Complains/whines to a point that I start to take note of it.

3. Everything is about him.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

cricket said:


> I had to add another one...
> 
> I went on a date with someone this past Saturday. We went to see Mad Max:Fury Road, and I was so pumped. I loved it of course, but when I asked what he thought about it, his response was, "Yeah it was okay, but I didn't like that the women were the heroes and the men were the bad guys."
> Something in my brain switched off. So, not only did you miss the premise of the movie, but did you really just say that ? Ugh.
> ...


I get his opinion, point of view kinda thing.
Men used to be the heroes on film, now we're all too often portrayed as the bumbling buffoons or evil villains.
I refuse to open a can of worms here, but doesn't it appear that the attitudes of rad feminism were obvious throughout that film?


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I get his opinion, point of view kinda thing.
> Men used to be the heroes on film, now we're all too often portrayed as the bumbling buffoons or evil villains.
> I refuse to open a can of worms here, but doesn't it appear that the attitudes of rad feminism were obvious throughout that film?


Not to derail this thread, but I don't claim to be a feminist. What I did appreciate about the movie is that it didn't objectify the female characters or make them helpless. One of the few movies I've seen that has made me proud to be a woman. It also passes the Bechdel Test*. I understand your point, and I agree to an extent that media tends to portray husbands as morons (especially in sitcoms), but I just wish society would let us (women) appreciate this one movie without putting a RADICAL FEMINIST label on it, just because it's an action film. The writers didn't have the intention of it becoming so, and Max (Tom Hardy) was neither a bumbling buffoon NOR an evil villain, if anyone else noticed that. The premise, of which my date also missed, is not that all men are bad, but that bad men have power and there are still good PEOPLE left.

*Bechdel Test Movie List


----------

